# 5 things I hate that most people seem to like



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

This is going around Facebook and I thought it would be interesting to see what more people say. I tried to make mine non-SA related, but feel free to list however you want. 

Here are my 5: 
1)Seafood uke
2)Alcohol :drunk
3)Gossip :mum
4)Religion :doh
5)Watching Sports on TV :sus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. this barren wasteland called Arizona
2. beer
3. gossip
4. mustaches
5. High School Musical


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

1. athletic clothes
2. reality shows
3. *underwear* not being *under* what they *wear*
4. tyler perry characters........ uuugghhhh
5. talking about nothing just becuase it's quiet.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

1. The Hangover. Seriously. It wasn't that great people lol.
2. The sun. Bleh it burns, and it's bright, and it's hot. I mean... other than light it pretty much sucks big time.
3. coffee xD
4. the newspaper
5. church

mmhmm i guess that's my 5 haha.


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

this made me realize how many things I hate.....

1. hannah montana
2. emo kids
3. religion
4. jesse jackson
5. all of my neighbors


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

1. Travel
2. Babies
3. Celebrity gossip
4. The taste of meat
5. Noisy pubs.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

1. Chocolate
2. Beer
3. Being fake - nails, tans etc.
4. Coffee
5. Gossip


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

1. Board games and card games 
2. Love movies
3. Christmas 
4. "Juno"
5. Horse riding


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

1. Television
2. Coffee
3. Bob Dylan
4. Electronica/Techno
5. Girl pants on guys.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

1. Facebook (sorry :b)
2. Clubbing
3. Cereal
4. Talking about politics
5. Babies


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

1: Drugs
2: Alcohol
3: Bars/Clubs
4: Celebrations of any kind(Christmas etc.)
5: Being positive

I also hate gossip with a passion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gossip
Drinking
Clubbing
Materialism
Reality TV


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Celebrity magazines
2. Dance music/ clubs with dance music
3. 'Blingy' jewellery
4. Artificial breasts/ lips/ body parts in general
5. Skinny jeans


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

1.Twitter
2.Clubs
3.Cough Syrup
4.Action Movies
5.Mushrooms


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

1. Parties
2. Group Work
3. Twitter/Facebook
4. Kids/Babies
5. Plastic Surgery (the general obsession of looking 'perfect')


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

5.onions
4.children
3.golf
2.excessive drinking
1.greedy, money grubbing conservatives.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1. Australia
2. Drinking
3. Paramore
4. Make up
5. Mobile phones


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

fastfoodlooser said:


> 3. *underwear* not being *under* what they *wear*


:lol

1. Marriage
2. Facebook/twitter
3. Dogs - probably get a lot of flack for this one. To me they're smelly, filthy and obnoxious animals, not unlike some people. I also realize they can be quite loving which, I suppose, makes up for it. Still... they've never appealed to me. Give me a bird or a cat any day!
4. Malls - especially "trendy" stores that blare loud music.
5. Texting - 1 or 2 messages, fine. A lengthy conversation... c'mon!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> :lol
> 
> 1. Marriage
> 2. Facebook/twitter
> ...


i hear that! i like dogs but i dont want one.give me a cat and im happy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

1-clothes shopping
2-having the tv on when i go to bed
3-meat
4-fake breasts
5-bars/clubs (i've never been in one, but i can be pretty sure i would not like it)


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

christ~in~me said:


> i hear that! i like dogs but i dont want one.give me a cat and im happy


:yes

My list:

1. Movies with depressing endings. Srsly.

2. Team sports.

3. Vegetables.

4. Temps above 80 degrees F.

5. Camping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Reality TV
2. Celebretards.
3. Role playing games.
4. Gambling
5. Recent sitcoms.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

i hate dogs soooo much and nobody on my street has one, but the people on the next street like to walk thier dogs on our street

and the children on our street have to dogde dogpies while they're playing outside, I'd love to organize a group of angry people to go over there and confront them but i'm in east orlando and barely any of my nieghbors speak english.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^ Yeh, my neighbors are pretty bad about that too... so bad that the housing association recently put out a complaint letter asking people to pick up their poop. The thing is, our neighborhood has a rather unique problem that they forgot to address - I live in fairly rural (but not _that _rural) area, and one of our neighbors owns a pair of oxen, and likes to walk them up our (paved) road. Well, you can imagine the mess they make!!!! I live on a curve, and I can't tell you how many times I've exploded huge piles of manure all over my car when pulling into my driveway. It's even worse, as you can imagine, at night! My sister get's mad about it all the time claiming "it's BS" that nothing's been done about it! And I just look at her and say, "well, it REALLY is!" :lol


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

1. Anything Disney related after 2000
2. Drinking
3. Celebrity worship/reality tv
4. Facebook
5. High School Musical


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

1. Texting
2. Twilight movies
3. Religion
4. ppl who lyk 2 type lyk dis (I'm a stickler for correct spelling and grammar)
5. Jonas Brothers


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Tennessee!
2. When people complain on and on about how much they dislike Hannah Montana or the Jonas Brothers (I'm fine with their opinions but hearing about it gets annoying)
3. Snow (its way to cold) 
4. Napoleon Dynamite
5. When people say they are 'baller'


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

1.Twitter/Facebook. What is the big deal?
2. Beer. Can't stand the taste.
3. Abercrombie and Fitch- stuck-up employees. Overrated, overpriced crap.
4. Miley Cyrus/Jonas Brothers, etc. Enough with their "music" already.
5. The Hills. Bleh.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Obama
2. Following other peoples ideologies and not thinking for yourself 
3. All social networking sites
4. Everything having to do with the Twilight/Naruto series 
5. Rap after the year 2001. If I didn't have SA, all I would have to do is make a song saying something stupid like "I'm sittin' at a wooden desk" consecutively 5 times, followed by loads of incorrect grammar and curse words, and I would have a platinum record plus 3 Grammy's.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

1. Bananas
2. Tim Hortons coffee
3. Those in-the-ear earbuds
4. Songs as ringtones
5. Reality shows about wealthy teenagers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't say I _hate_ any of these things, and I certainly don't hate people who like them. They're just things that seem to be staple interests/enjoyments of many people's lives but that, for whatever reason, aren't of mine:

- Movies
- Alcohol
- Coffee
- Dogs
- Travel


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> 1. Obama
> 2. Following other peoples ideologies and not thinking for yourself
> 3. All social networking sites
> 4. Everything having to do with the Twilight/Naruto series
> 5. Rap after the year 2001. If I didn't have SA, all I would have to do is make a song saying something stupid like "I'm sittin' at a wooden desk" consecutively 5 times, followed by loads of incorrect grammar and curse words, and I would have a platinum record plus 3 Grammy's.


I see a tad bit of incorrect grammar surrounding you, and it's been driving me nuts, 'cause it's a pet peeve of mine! Hope I don't get slapped. :|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> 4. Temps above 80 degrees F.


Ah, me too. This one definitely should've been in my top five. In fact I would expand it to summer in general.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. popular condiments like ketchup or sauerkraut, I'm just not a fan.
2. Celebrity pregnancies/weddings/break-ups
3. Those no-talent %$^***^&*($%#$^&****!dfdsfdfs aka... disney kids. lol
4. Skimpy, tight clothes as "fashion"
5. Getting drunk


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

1) Cellphones
2) Chat
3) Fancy/expensive cars
4) Clothes shopping
5) Gmail


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> 3) Fancy/expensive cars


OFF WITH HIS HEAD! :mum


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

1. Blazing sunshine. ("I can't see!"<squints> "I'm burning up and I'm gonna get skin cancer!" Time to move to Seattle I guess.

2. Wine. (Yuck! Have never been able to understand the allure of this one.)

3. Talking on cell phones while driving. (Can't stand listening to it when someone else is doing it and to incompetent for me to do it.)

4. Tea. (Yuck also.)

5. Fancy restaurants. (Just a big waste of money IMO. I need to eat to live but I don't live to eat. With apologies to any foodies out there.)


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

5. Relationships/dating (the most overrated thing ever)
4. Sports
3. Patriotism
2. Top 40 music
1. Children

Wow, I really am a miserable scrooge, ain't I?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> OFF WITH HIS HEAD! :mum


Oh good, I had some trouble imagining what other people liked. But it looks like I hit the mark on this one :twisted


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

platinum blonde with salon tan. it looks unnatural
most popular music
hot sunny weather
beer


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> 4. ppl who lyk 2 type lyk dis (I'm a stickler for correct spelling and grammar)


This.
Hot, sunny weather.
Spicy food.
Shallow people.
Judging a book by its cover.
People who put on too much makeup.
People who purposely act stupid to attract the opopsite sex.
People who purposely attempt to act smart to attract the opposite sex.
People who can't count .


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Cucumbers
2. Fruit cocktail
3. Worshipping of so called talentless celebs
4. People who are judgemental and obnoxious
5. Materialism


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

In no particular order

The beach and hot (lets go to the beach and...sit there...YAY!...build stuff out of sand and play games on uncomfortable sand)...I also burn easy, and sand on a sunburn is a new kind of uncomfortable. Also anything over 80F is hot for me, I like it in the 60's.

Reality shows...well most. somethings I watch could be lumped in (I've seen Mythbusters lumped in, so I had to add that comment)

Talking about politics and/or religion. People feel so strongly about them that any minor disagreement can turn in to a huge argument that ultimately amounts to nothing. I'd love to have such a philosophical discussion, but the risk of it turning in to a giant fuss is far too high.

Alcohol. Mostly my strange reactions to it. From the constant need to go to the bathroom, to the feeling of sickness to being a sober drunk ( sort of my sober self watching my drunk self both do the things I wish I could do (SA related) to being an idiot, happy and depressing at the same time). I still do it, and it's almost a love/hate thing for me.

Cars. I see them as big, obtrusive loud pollution machines. A necessary evil, if you will. I don't understand peoples obsession with making them fast, strong and shiny. I think I missed something here, I see little value in dumping money in to making them fast/pretty./whatever and just general upkeep on a genericmobile...well I understand the drive (I have it with other things..ohh an unintentional pun...:fall), just cars? 

these aren't really hates, more of "whats the big deal?" kind of things (except the first one, I absolutely hate the beach).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hot weather
water chestnuts
reading stupid meaningless crap on the internet (except for this site!)
wearing socks
perfume


----------

